# 16 inch GTI MK6 fitment



## joe3292003 (Jan 25, 2010)

Will these rims fit?http://www.tirerack.com/wheels/Whee...del=CD&wheelFinish=Silver+Painted&showRear=no I planned on going with a 225/50R16 Hoosier D.O.T. Drag Radial. Anyone foresee any issues?


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

If you used the fit guide using a GTI instead of the golf, you will know your answer. Plus you can always call TireRack to confirm


----------



## joe3292003 (Jan 25, 2010)

BsickPassat said:


> If you used the fit guide using a GTI instead of the golf, you will know your answer. Plus you can always call TireRack to confirm


TireRack only knows OEM fitment sizes....I'm not sure if these rims will clear the calipers...


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

if you clicked the link of the response.... the Sport Edition CD does not show up as a compatible wheel for the GTI


----------



## joe3292003 (Jan 25, 2010)

BsickPassat said:


> if you clicked the link of the response.... the Sport Edition CD does not show up as a compatible wheel for the GTI


Did you even read my post? I find it hard to believe the only rims that will fit are the OEM sizes for the MK6 platform.:sly:. Thanks anyway.


----------



## Airy32 (Nov 15, 2007)

If you look at the winter packages for your car, the wheel you are asking about is the first option available. For some unknown reason they just never show a "minus one" size as a choice in wheels unless you look for winter wheels/tires.


----------

